# Install FreeBSD with 'Serva Community'



## Yandri Loor (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello, can someone help me? How do I install through the 'serva community'


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't believe you do...



> Serva is a tiny (~1 Mb), yet powerful Microsoft Windows application. It was conceived mainly as an Automated PXE Server Solution Accelerator. It bundles on a single exe all of the underlying server protocols and services required by the most complex PXE network boot/install scenarios simultaneously delivering Windows and non-Windows resources.
> 
> It includes proxyDHCP and a WAIK (Windows Automated Install Kit) and ADK (Assessment and Deployment Kit) independent RIS and WDS server alternative.
> 
> ...



Try this:









						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

